# Arachnoid Cyst



## truthxpride (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has ever been granted permission to use medicinal mj because of a cyst on your brain at all. I have an arachnoid cyst on my brain which is essentially a patch of fluid between my brain and skull.

As i understand it's nothing serious unless it starts to grow. In that instance, they would have to drain the fluid. 

Occasionally though, i will get throbbing headaches from the cyst. Headaches that regular tylenol and other headache reliervers can't aid. The only thing i've ever tried that worked for these headaches are MJ.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

Federal Law does not recognize medical marijuana. It is still a schedule 1 drug. and people in a legalized state can still be arrested under federal law. but the people are startin to get heard. Every state that accepts it is one more step to legalized medical MJ.

but, certain states have legalized or decriminalzed medical marijuana into there laws.

Alaska, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Montana, Nevada, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington.

12 down. 38 to go. then the District of Columbia. (mine will be the toughest. We still wave the confed. flag on our state house, no lie. Though it may compete with Utah. Religouns own our states.)

For more information check the Norml.org website.
here is the link for the specifics for each state.

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3391


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

Mutt they still think they won the war. ​


----------



## truthxpride (Feb 28, 2006)

I went to NH's NORML section and e-mailed my govenor. I'm sure it won't do a thing and i'm also sure he won't end up reading it. It's kind of sad.


----------

